# Looking water pump for john deere lanz 700



## ktzgr (May 24, 2011)

Hi, i am new at the forum and i am looking for water pump at john deere lanz type T 700 model 1964 ,,,
i you know something please tell me...

Thank you


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! How about some pictures of this? This would really be a treat here!


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome! Do you have the pump off? If so how does the bearing - seal houseing look, can you replace the seal and bearing and you need to look at the fan shaft. Sometimes you can go to an industrial supply companies and get bearing and seal at a fraction of cost of factory cost.


----------

